# Dhtml



## huj (26. Juni 2003)

Ich habe 2 fragen.

1) kennt jemand gute Seiten mit Tutorialen für DHTML?

2) Warum funzt dieser DHTML - Quellcode nicht?

<html>
<head><title>DHTML.SEITE.NET - Pull-Down-Men&uuml;s</title>

<script>
<!--





var old;
var memold;



if(document.layers)
{
	window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
	window.onmousedown=do_out;
} else
{
	document.onmousedown=do_out;
}

// hier wird immer wieder von problemen mit dem internet explorer berichtet, die ich mit meiner version nicht nachvollziehen kann - bei mir funktioniert obiger code!
// wer probleme hat: ins forum von http://dhtml.seite.net schauen oder folgendes probieren:

/*
if(document.layers)
{
	window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEUP);
	window.onmouseup=do_out;
} else
{
	document.onmouseup=do_out;		// oder auch: document.onmouseclick=do_out
}
*/



function show_layer(x)
{
	if(document.layers)
		document.layers[x].visibility="show";
	else
		document.all[x].style.visibility="visible";
}

function hide_layer(x)
{
	if(document.layers)
		document.layers[x].visibility="hide";
	else
		document.all[x].style.visibility="hidden";
}

function do_menu(x)
{
	if(!old)
		old=memold;

	if(old!=x)
	{
		show_layer(x);
		old=x;
	} else
		old="";
}

function do_check(x)
{
	if(old && old!=x)
	{
		hide_layer(old);
		show_layer(x);
		old=x;
	}
}

function do_out()
{
	if(old)
		hide_layer(old);

	memold=old;
	old="";
}



// -->
</script>


<style>

.menu
{
	position: absolute;
	top:0;
	z-index: 2;
}

.submenu
{
	position: absolute;
	top: 22;
	z-index: 0;
	visibility: hide;
	visibility: hidden;
}

</style>


</head>

<body>


<div id="m1" class="menu" style="left: 5; z-index: 2">
<table bgcolor=#99CC00 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=1 width=115>
<tr><td><a href="javascript:do_menu('m1x')" onmouseover="do_check('m1x')"><b>Navigation</b></a>
</table>
</div>

<div id="m1x" class="submenu" style="left: 5; top:22;  z-index: 0;">
<table bgcolor=#99CC00 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=1 width=115>
<tr><td>
<a href="http://www.8ung.at/huj/home">home</a><br>
<a href="http://www.8ung.at/huj/about me.html">Über mich</a><br>
<a href="http://www.8ung.at/huj/stadt.html">Meine Stadt</a><br>
<a href="http://www.8ung.at/huj/chat.html">Der Chat</a><br>
<a href="http://www.8ung.at/huj/impressum.html">Das Impressum</a><br>
</table>
</div>

<div id="m2" class="menu" style="left: 120;">
<table bgcolor=#99CC00 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=1 width=100>
<tr><td><a href="javascript:do_menu('m2x')" onmouseover="do_check('m2x')"><b>"Service"</b></a>
</table>
</div>

<div id="m2x" class="submenu" style="left: 120; top:22; z-index: 0;">
<table bgcolor=#99CC00 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=1 width=100>
<tr><td>
<a href="http://287480.guestbook.onetwomax.de/">Mein Gästebuch</a><br>
<a href="http://7957.forum.onetwomax.de">Das Forum</a><br>
<a href="http://www.8ung.at/huj/tetris2.htm">Spiele</a>
</table>
</div>



<br><br>



</body>
</html>

Die Links sind welche die zu meiner Homepage http://www.huj******** gehören. (schleichwerbung 1)

Jedenfalls wenn man auf den Link im Menü klickt verschwindet zwar das Menü aber es öffnet sich keine Neue Seite. Ihr könnt das ja auf meiner homepage (http://www.huj********) (schleichwerbung 2) mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juni 2003)

Zur ersten Frage:
http://www.google.de/search?q=dhtml+tutorial&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


PS: Beim nächsten Mal bitte Code-Tags benutzen, um Code zu formatieren. Und nach Möglichkeit auch keine Fullquotes.

PPS: Bitte auch keine Schleichwerbung, dafür ist die Signatur gedacht.


----------



## Avariel (26. Juni 2003)

Huj, wie wärs wenn du mal sagst was an dem Code so genau nicht funktioniert? Das würde die Fehlersuche schonmal eingrenzen, ich hab nämlich keinen Bock den ganzen Codewust durchzukämmen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

hast du das Menu selbst geschrieben? Wenn ja - ändere es, wenn nicht - nimm ein anderes . Soweit ich das Überblicke verwendest du nur "document.layers" und "document.all" - das heißt du Unterstützt nur alte Netscape und Microsoft Browser. Bei neuen Browsern (Netscape 6+, Mozilla, Opera, Safarie usw...) wird es nicht funktionieren... 

bye


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Juni 2003)

Habs dir schnell etwas umgeschrieben - einfach den Anhang in .html umbenennen. Aber wie gesagt, ich würd ein anderes verwenden... z.B. http://www.dhtmlcentral.com/projects/coolmenus/?m=10

ciao


----------

